# Forget Francis. Forget Hill. Cato is the Magic's MVP.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic are 10-4, only allowing 91 points a game when Cato is in the lineup. They are 5-6, allowing 105 points a game when Cato isn't in the lineup. 

I sure hope he can stay healthy the rest of the season because IMO is he does, the Magic have a good chance at winning the east.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> The Magic are 10-4, only allowing 91 points a game when Cato is in the lineup. They are 5-6, allowing 105 points a game when Cato isn't in the lineup.
> 
> I sure hope he can stay healthy the rest of the season because IMO is he does, the Magic have a good chance at winning the east.


True, but if you are going to use the team's record for that argument it would probably be a good idea to mention that while Cato has been out we've played tougher teams and more games on the road.

He is very valuable and plays a big role, but definitely not the MVP of the team. This team goes as Francis goes.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Forget Francis. Forget Hill. Cato is the Magic's MVP.*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but if you are going to use the team's record for that argument it would probably be a good idea to mention that while Cato has been out we've played tougher teams and more games on the road.
> ...


You make a good point, but then again I was kind of kidding anyway. Hill and Francis are our MVPs no doubt.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Forget Francis. Forget Hill. Cato is the Magic's MVP.*



> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> You make a good point, but then again I was kind of kidding anyway. Hill and Francis are our MVPs no doubt.


Yup, and they're ahead of Kobe and LeBron in the overall MVP race too. Right? :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Forget Francis. Forget Hill. Cato is the Magic's MVP.*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup, and they're ahead of Kobe and LeBron in the overall MVP race too. Right? :laugh:


Kobe = overrated and without Shaq his team will be around .500 for years to come. Have fun being a one and out team if the Lakers even get to the playoffs. :laugh:


----------



## qsda (Dec 20, 2004)

francis is def a mvp contender.

ever since kobe's 1st year in the nba, i said he was overrated. he comes up big sometimes but no where close to what Jordan did in his era - specially his early years, boy was he explosive...versus kobe's slow *** moves & thinking. i think kobe plays good solely on his skills which is not enough to be the next Jordan.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qsda</b>!
> francis is def a mvp contender.
> 
> ever since kobe's 1st year in the nba, i said he was overrated. he comes up big sometimes but no where close to what Jordan did in his era - specially his early years, boy was he explosive...versus kobe's slow *** moves & thinking. i think kobe plays good solely on his skills which is not enough to be the next Jordan.


If Francis keeps it up, he should get some mention in there for MVP. But there is probably no chance that he could win it. Since we've got a real all-around, balanced attack, there are too many other guys playing well for him to get all the votes he would need. 

Plus, Francis has been great, but he probably won't ever have the effect on a team that Duncan, KG, and/or Shaq do.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe = overrated and without Shaq his team will be around .500 for years to come. Have fun being a one and out team if the Lakers even get to the playoffs. :laugh:


The Lakers are 14-12 and the Magic are 15-10.. not to mention the fact that the Lakers play out West. You shouldn't be smack talking a player is better than anyone on your team, and a team that is equal if not better than your own.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers are 14-12 and the Magic are 15-10.. not to mention the fact that the Lakers play out West. You shouldn't be smack talking a player is better than anyone on your team, and a team that is equal if not better than your own.


I would say the Lakers are definitely worse than the Magic. You use the West excuse when the Magic have played almost as many games against the West as the Lakers. What do Kobe and the Lakers have to do with this thread anyway?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers are 14-12 and the Magic are 15-10.. not to mention the fact that the Lakers play out West. You shouldn't be smack talking a player is better than anyone on your team, and a team that is equal if not better than your own.


What are the Magic now, 9-5 against the West?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers are 14-12 and the Magic are 15-10.. not to mention the fact that the Lakers play out West. You shouldn't be smack talking a player is better than anyone on your team, and a team that is equal if not better than your own.


Equal, if not better... lol. Using the West as a crutch is for people who can't come up with a real arguement. Take a look at our record against the West... and proceed to stop talking. But seeing as you're not even a Laker fan, or a fan of any West team for that matter, I have no clue why you're using that crutch. Oh, that's right.... you're a Raptors fan. Silly me. You'll come up with any nonsensical way of degrading our team, no matter how rediculous.

What are the Raptors again? 4-100?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Alright, my bad, I shouldn't have used the playing out west as a crutch. Actually just looking back at Johnny Macs thread, the Lakers and the Magic have the top two easiest schedules in the nba so far (this was about 7-8 games ago).

I still think the Lakers are slightly the better team. I think when Vlade gets back things will really start clicking.. But I am not some Magic hater, I cheer for them quite a bit and predicted them to win their division this year. 

And whoa JT, no need to take a shot at the Raptors.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic are 9-5 against the west and just beat the Spurs so there goes that the Lakers play in the west theory that is crap to begin with. 

The Magic just played through their toughest 10 game stretch of the season, with out Cato (Magic are 10-4 with him in the lineup and only give up 91 points a game), yet still went 5-5. Now the Magic are heading towards January and February, with Cato and both months are cake walks compared to December, which the Magic should end up going 9-5 for that month. 

Lakers = .500 team with out Shaq. End of story.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> The Magic are 9-5 against the west and just beat the Spurs so there goes that the Lakers play in the west theory that is crap to begin with.
> 
> The Magic just played through their toughest 10 game stretch of the season, with out Cato (Magic are 10-4 with him in the lineup and only give up 91 points a game), yet still went 5-5. Now the Magic are heading towards January and February, with Cato and both months are cake walks compared to December, which the Magic should end up going 9-5 for that month.
> ...


I wouldn't call that a tough ten game stretch, but when looking at the Magic schedule so far, it is compared to the other games they have played.

The only tough games on that 10 game stretch 
@ Phoenix
@ Denver
@ San Antonio
@ Miami
and vs San Antonio

And you just lost to that .500 team on that stretch as well.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Lakers = .500 team with out Shaq. End of story.


Lakers = better record than Magic. End of story. :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Lakers = better record than Magic. End of story. :laugh:


Not any more. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Not any more. :laugh:


Uh, you're bragging about being _tied_? That's just a sad reach. I'd have at least waited until the Magic had a better record than the Lakers before bumping. Sad. :laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, you're bragging about being _tied_? That's just a sad reach. I'd have at least waited until the Magic had a better record than the Lakers before bumping. Sad. :laugh:


Actually your attempt to post about the subject is weak when all I was doing is telling the truth. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually your attempt to post about the subject is weak when all I was doing is telling the truth. :laugh:


Indeed, Cato is the Magic's MVP, what was I thinking!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Indeed, Cato is the Magic's MVP, what was I thinking!


You really are dense aren't you?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> You really are dense aren't you?


Who's more dense, me or someone who thinks Hill and Francis are top 5 MVP candidates this year? Gee, that's a tough one.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's more dense, me or someone who thinks Hill and Francis are top 5 MVP candidates this year? Gee, that's a tough one.


I never said they were top 5 so I guess that means you're an idiot and on top of that you flip flop subjects more than John Kerry just to get out of ownage. :laugh: 

So which subject are you headed for next?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said they were top 5 so I guess that means you're an idiot and on top of that you flip flop subjects more than John Kerry just to get out of ownage. :laugh:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1751584#post1751584

Yeah, talk about ownage.


----------

